
Productive stack for a solo developer - rigpa
I&#x27;m looking for a productive, minimal headache inducing stack for a solo developer. It will involve a web app, and quite possibly a mobile app down the line. It will involve a lot of interactive content (delivering interactive educational material), but minimal technical complexity, and no scaling issues (very niche topic - never going to have a lot of requests per second).<p>Obviously makes sense to stick to a language I&#x27;m comfortable in - Ruby, Python, C#, Elixir, PHP, JS. Any thoughts&#x2F;advice on productive solo development?
======
wilbertliu
Use Rails & Heroku – just that. That's more than enough. One and only advice
is don't follow the hype, just focus on what you wanna deliver. You can thank
me later.

------
erokar
Completely agree with the other commenter recommending Rails. It seems perfect
for what you describe. I know of no other stack that comes close to it in
productivity, and I've tried a few. With Turbolinks and Webpacker you get an
SPA feel for free and it's easy to sprinkle in JS where needed.

------
daleholborow
Check out servicestack.net . I'm not affiliated in any way but it's a pretty
sweet framework that runs fast back end in dotnet core, Typescript API
generator, fast microrm, caching, etc etc, all open source , with templates
for all the common UI flavours. I use it whenever possible

------
aregsarkissian
Laravel backend with vuejs components deployed to laravel forge is my choice
even though I am an enterprise asp.net core developer. Check out laracasts.com
for their new series on the newly released Laravel 5.7

